# Sick leave and bank holiday entitlements



## sandrat (28 Mar 2008)

I have been out on pregnancy related sick leave for a few weeks. I get paid by my employer and they get my illness benefit money. I was certified sick for St. Patrick's day and Easter Monday (and good friday bu t dont think that counts). Am I entitled to these days back when I return to work and do I need to take them before returning or within a certain time frame?


----------



## becky (28 Mar 2008)

We restore the bk hldys following sick leave.

I ask satff returning from mat leave to use up the public hldys and some A/L before they return as mat leave often spans 2 leave years.  I'm not aware of any time frame limits.


----------



## sandrat (28 Mar 2008)

i will be back next week all going well but starting maternity leave 3 weeks after that so should I use these days before maternity leave?


----------



## becky (28 Mar 2008)

No you can't use the bk hl dys before the mat leave.


----------



## sandrat (28 Mar 2008)

the ones that i was certified sick for before maternity leave? why not?


----------



## becky (28 Mar 2008)

You can take them.  I thought you meant the ones that would occur while you were on Mat leave.


----------



## sandrat (12 Apr 2008)

turns out I wasnt entitled to them because the just don't count those as sick days on my file


----------



## Purple (12 Apr 2008)

sandrat said:


> turns out I wasnt entitled to them because the just don't count those as sick days on my file



That does seem logical. Otherwise they would be paying you twice for a day you weren't in!


----------



## Crugers (13 Apr 2008)

sandrat said:


> turns out I wasnt entitled to them because the just don't count those as sick days on my file


 
Whether THEY count them or not is not important! What is important is "Are you entitled to them!"

From http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...leave-and-holidays/public-holidays-in-ireland

*Sick leave on a public holiday*

If you are a full time worker on sick leave during a public holiday, you have an entitlement to time off work for the public holiday you missed. If you are a part-time worker on sick leave during a public holiday, you would be entitled to time off work for the public holiday, provided you had worked for your employer for at least 40 hours in the previous five-week period.
You are not entitled to public holiday benefits if you have been off work for more than 26 weeks due to an ordinary illness or accident, or for more than 52 weeks due to an occupational accident.


----------



## MugsGame (13 Apr 2008)

But there is no entitlement to paid sick leave. So it's reasonable (and legal IMO) for an employer to pay you only once for public holidays you are out sick for.


----------

